# Where can I get the driver App



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I am waiting on approval and couldn't download the app because I had an iPhone 4. I now have a 5 but can't find the app anywhere. If I go to Uber it's just a splash screen saying I'm done and to wait.

Do you know how I can get it?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Itunes store?
it's called uber partner


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I think the Partner App has to come from Uber because you have to accept BYOD agreement to get it. They should send you an email saying you have been approved and asking if you want to overpay for their shitty I4 or if you would like to use your own device. May have to go to Onboarding session first.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> I think the Partner App has to come from Uber because you have to accept BYOD agreement to get it. They should send you an email saying you have been approved and asking if you want to overpay for their shitty I4 or if you would like to use your own device. May have to go to Onboarding session first.


Yeah, they sent me a link to download it but now it's dead.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not on itunes that I can find. Just the rider app.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Email Support and they will send you a fresh link. Open it in your iPhone, download and install it. Or go to Uber office during office hours (that is if your area has an office) and have a staff download and install it for you (I did).


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> Email Support and they will send you a fresh link. Open it in your iPhone, download and install it. Or go to Uber office during office hours (that is if your area has an office) and have a staff download and install it for you (I did).


Why didn't I think of that? Oh yeah, I'm a moron. Thanks!


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Why didn't I think of that? Oh yeah, I'm a moron. Thanks!


LOL


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I am waiting on approval and couldn't download the app because I had an iPhone 4. I now have a 5 but can't find the app anywhere. If I go to Uber it's just a splash screen saying I'm done and to wait.
> 
> Do you know how I can get it?


I just remember something. I think you have to be approved first, before you can download and install driver app. So wait til you get approved, then email Support or go to their office in person.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I am waiting on approval and couldn't download the app because I had an iPhone 4. I now have a 5 but can't find the app anywhere. If I go to Uber it's just a splash screen saying I'm done and to wait.
> 
> Do you know how I can get it?


Do they even have UberX in St. Louis?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Do they even have UberX in St. Louis?


I'm starting to think they don't which is going to piss me off. I've uploaded my pictures and had several email exchanges and no one has said anything. At no point did it say no X.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Do they even have UberX in St. Louis?


The only thing I see on the rates when you pull up St. Louis is Black so it doesn't appear to to have X unless it is like Portland or places that suburbs have it but the city itself doesn't.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm starting to think they don't which is going to piss me off. I've uploaded my pictures and had several email exchanges and no one has said anything. At no point did it say only X.


From the User app and web page, it looks like there's only UberBlack.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> The only thing I see on the rates when you pull up St. Louis is Black so it doesn't appear to to have X unless it is like Portland or places that suburbs have it but the city itself doesn't.


I only see black too! WTH?!

The only cars are all sitting down in the rich area.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Do they allow Uber SUV in Uber Black areas? Maybe that's why? I have a mini-van.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Do they allow Uber SUV in Uber Black areas? Maybe that's why? I have a mini-van.


You know, since they still took your application, pics, docs, etc, maybe Uber is starting new lines of UberX, XL, or Plus in your area and you might become "the founding UberX/XL/Plus driver" soon.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> You know, since they still took your application, pics, docs, etc, maybe Uber is starting new lines of UberX, XL, or Plus in your area and you might become "the founding UberX/XL/Plus driver" soon.


That's my hope. Otherwise I would need to find a qualifying car.


----------

